# Show us your Windows Experience Index Scores!



## spirit

Sorry if there is a post already about this, did a search and couldn't find one so I thought I'd post this. I know the WEI should not be taken seriously as it is not a benchmarking tool, but I thought it would be fun to share scores. Here's mine on Windows 7 Pro SP1 64-bit (you can post a screenshot if you want):







CPU 7.3 (Intel Core i5 760 @ stock)
RAM 7.5 (8GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 9-9-9-24)
Aero 7.3 (EVGA GeForce GTS 450 SC overclocked)
Gaming 7.3 (Same as above)
Hard Disk 7.9 (Crucial M4 128GB on SATA 6GB/s w/ AHCI enabled)
Overall 7.3

What's your score?


----------



## jamesd1981

Cpu - 6.9
ram - 7.3
graphics - 7.7
gaming graphics - 7.7
hard drive - 7.9

base score  - 6.9


----------



## voyagerfan99

Been done

http://www.computerforum.com/158671-post-your-windows-experience-index.html


----------



## applesux

*WEI subject....here's mine!*

Here's my WEI


----------



## lucasbytegenius




----------



## WeatherMan

My new gaming rig!


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Bootup05 said:


> My new gaming rig!



Wow that's even worse than mine D:


----------



## qqredarmy

this is my score


----------



## qqredarmy

qqredarmy said:


> this is my score
> 4.9
> I don't know how to insert local images!


----------



## voyagerfan99

qqredarmy said:


> qqredarmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is my score
> 4.9
> I don't know how to insert local images!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to upload it with an uploading service such as ImageShack or TinyPic.
> 
> In any case, the windows index is pretty useless to actually benching a computer.
Click to expand...


----------



## AlienMenace

Running Windows 8 (Release Preview)


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

lucasbytegenius said:


> Wow that's even worse than mine D:



Shut up lol.Mine is even worse hahaha!


----------



## spirit

Spec in sig.


----------



## Shane

Here is mine.


----------



## spirit

You just had to beat me by 0.1 didn't you?


----------



## User0one




----------



## spirit

^ Nice. 

Editing the WinSAT XML file for the win, eh? 

Just goes to show how useless WEI really is though.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

I bet mine would be 1.0 IF I am that lucky xD


----------



## spirit

What spec is your PC?


----------



## newcomputer20

Here we go with something new to put in my signature


----------



## Darren

Same specs in sig but with no Overclock on CPU and smaller OC on GPU that you can see in the bottom right window.


----------



## spirit

My new score is 5.9 because my SSD failed so now I'm using a Seagate Barracuda 500GB 7200 RPM. :/


----------



## NyxCharon

Not bad scores considering this is running in a VM


----------



## spirit

I've found the scores in VMs are the same as the host usually apart from maybe the HDD score.


----------



## wolfeking

I find the score to be extremely misleading.  It basically says that HD7850, GTX560, and HD6970 CFx are all equal performance, and it puts pretty much all SATA III SSDs to be equal (which is BS). Proof!


----------



## spirit

Yeah it's not very accurate. Basically any video card which is faster than a 5870 or a 560 Ti scores 7.9 (the 5870 and the 560 Ti both score 7.8), and any SATA 6GB/s SSD also scores 7.9. CPU seems to be the hardest thing to get close to 7.9 on. :/


----------



## wolfeking

nyx is running 7.9 on a vanilla 560. 

CPU is not hard to get close on. Mine scored running 4.3GHz with HT on. 

RAM seems harder though. 8GB 2133MHz @ 11-13-11-23 2T does not max it. I assume 16GB would get close too. Not sure what they score it on.


----------



## NyxCharon

spirit said:


> I've found the scores in VMs are the same as the host usually apart from maybe the HDD score.



This isn't a normal VM. It's a Xen VM with it's own dedicated GPU, a 7850, and 2 dedicated cores of an I5. 

Before I passed through the graphics card, my graphics scores were in the low 3's.


----------



## spirit

wolfeking said:


> nyx is running 7.9 on a vanilla 560.
> 
> CPU is not hard to get close on. Mine scored running 4.3GHz with HT on.
> 
> RAM seems harder though. 8GB 2133MHz @ 11-13-11-23 2T does not max it. I assume 16GB would get close too. Not sure what they score it on.



Hmm weird. Not sure what an OC'ed 560 Ti or 5870 would get, but I tried a 560 Ti at stock and a 5870 at stock, they both score 7.8. 

I have yet to see any CPUs get 7.9. 

I get 7.9 with 16GB 1648MHz DDR3 9-9-9-24, but only 7.8 if I leave it at the default 1600MHz. I got 7.9 with 12GB of 164MHz 9-9-9-9-24 too - and it was only single channel (3x4GB)!


----------



## salvage-this

There you go.  560ti @1GHz


----------



## AlienMenace

Hi all;
I did a update, still same results tho. But I added some other info to it.


----------



## spirit

salvage-this said:


> There you go.  560ti @1GHz


Ah ok. On the Twin Frozr II one I tried at stock it got 7.8. Never overclocked it though.


----------



## paulcheung

spirit said:


> Yeah it's not very accurate. Basically any video card which is faster than a 5870 or a 560 Ti scores 7.9 (the 5870 and the 560 Ti both score 7.8), and any SATA 6GB/s SSD also scores 7.9. CPU seems to be the hardest thing to get close to 7.9 on. :/



The WEI on windows 7 is ranging from 1.0 to 7.9; so anything over that is just 7.9, correct me if I am wrong. below is copy from the windows help. 

What is the Windows Experience Index?

The Windows Experience Index measures the capability of your computer's hardware and software configuration and expresses this measurement as a number called a base score. A higher base score generally means that your computer will perform better and faster than a computer with a lower base score, especially when performing more advanced and resource-intensive tasks. 

Each hardware component receives an individual subscore. Your computer's base score is determined by the lowest subscore. For example, if the lowest subscore of an individual hardware component is 2.6, then the base score is 2.6. The base score is not an average of the combined subscores. However, the subscores can give you a view of how the components that are most important to you will perform, and can help you decide which components to upgrade.

You can use the base score to buy programs and other software that are matched to your computer's base score. For example, if your computer has a base score of 3.3, then you can buy any software designed for this version of Windows that requires a computer with a base score of 3 or lower.

The scores currently range from 1.0 to 7.9. The Windows Experience Index is designed to accommodate advances in computer technology. As hardware speed and performance improve, higher score ranges will be enabled. The standards for each level of the index generally stay the same. However, in some cases, new tests might be developed that can result in lower scores.


----------



## spirit

Yeah the trouble is when Windows 7 came out in October 2009, the 5870 was the fastest graphics card in the world and it scored 7.8. Fair enough. But then over time faster cards came out (480s, 6970s, 580s, 7970s, 680s etc) and the WEI was never updated to reduce the score of the older cards to allow for a more accurate comparison against the newer cards... if you know what I mean?


----------



## AntimatterAsh

Here is mine as requested:


----------



## WeatherMan

I just got my system built with the new mobo.

Here's the score


----------



## spirit

^ Nice scores!


----------



## JasonPDK

On my laptop


----------



## Motoxrdude

My two year old laptop in the signature.


----------



## AlienMenace

Just did it again, same as last time.


----------



## dasos

spirit said:


> Spec in sig.



What is your ram ?


----------



## gigabiteme

mine is 7.3 windows experience, as stated by someone previously it's not a good benchmark, but in computer stores with their computers set up, it's good to click it and see what kind of crap they want 800.00 for, some come in at 4.3- 5.9 was the highest. screenshot to follow, gotta figure out how to delete/ and add


----------



## claptonman

The processor score will change soon. May be getting a 8320 soon.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

claptonman said:


> The processor score will change soon. May be getting a 8320 soon.



what have you done to Windows explorer ಠ_ಠ


----------



## claptonman

lucasbytegenius said:


> what have you done to Windows explorer ಠ_ಠ



Haha, it's called Clover. Really neat, makes separate tabs for all windows. I have all my shortcuts there at the top so it makes getting around really easy.


----------



## dasos

Boys, I think its pointless to show the wei's without the devices.

Mine

PhenomII x4 960T 3,0GHz............7,3
G.Skill 2x4GB 1600MHz................7,4
9800GT green 1GB.....................6,8
Intel 330 120GB sata3................7,9


----------



## spirit

^ most of us have our specs are in our signatures, so we don't write them out again.


----------



## gigabiteme

this is mine


----------



## spirit

dasos said:


> What is your ram ?



As in the sig, 16GB (4x4GB) G.Skill RipJaws-X 1648MHz (originally 1600MHz but slightly overclocked to 1648. At stock it scores 7.8 on Windows 7).


----------



## Okedokey

Bit pointless since windows 7 is maxed at 7.9


----------



## Perkomate

won't measure video playback on my card, is there something wrong with nvidia and WEI?
It plays my vidya just fine.


----------



## spirit

Okedokey said:


> Bit pointless since windows 7 is maxed at 7.9



I didn't overclock it to get 7.9, so happened to get 7.9 once I overclocked it a little.


----------



## Okedokey

What i mean is, Windows 7 is capped at 7.9, Windows 8 at 8.9.  Comparing between OS is pointless.


----------



## LukeM

Mine isn't amazing, but it's not the worst either.


----------



## Calin

LukeM said:


> Mine isn't amazing, but it's not the worst either.


Same for me


----------



## Okedokey

spirit said:


> ^ most of us have our specs are in our signatures, so we don't write them out again.



pwned!


----------



## spirit

I put Windows 7 on my friend's PC the other night (to get him off Vista).

Spec is along the lines of a Phenom II X4 840, 4GB DDR3 1333MHz, ATI 5670, 500GB HDD.

Scores were:

CPU - 7.3
RAM - 7.3
Graphics (Gaming) - 6.8
Graphics (Aero) - 6.8
HDD - 5.9

All stock, no overclocking.


----------



## speedyink

My Windows 8 stock score.  Before I finally get my SSD


----------



## spirit




----------



## spirit

Thread bump! 

Pentium E5300 2.6GHz
4GB DDR2 RAM
Intel G33/G31 integrated graphics
7200 RPM 150GB HDD (I think)
Windows 8 Pro x64


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Here's mine:


----------



## spirit

Good set of scores there, what are your specs?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

spirit said:


> Good set of scores there, what are your specs?



CPU: AMD FX-8320 8-core CPU clocked at 3.5 GHz
RAM: 8 GB DDR3 1600 Crucial Ballistix Sport
GPU: EVGA Nvidia GTX 660
Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3
HDD: Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 1TB 7200 RPM

Haven't really played with overclocking yet on my CPU, and my GPU is kinda average for a gaming PC, but it works.


----------



## spirit

Pretty good setup. :good:


----------



## MyCattMaxx

My web surfer


----------



## dwall

Both my towers, older (main downloading/media sytstem) and newest (daily use for email/web surfing/documents editing and creration), are 5.9. Can't wait to see score on new laptop when it arrives.


----------



## Darren

I have same speed of RAM as Lucas as well as the same processor. I'm guessing W8 and W7 calculate scores differently. Also of note is that W7 says the max it goes to is 7.9 but W8 is 9.9


----------



## Harry Potter

Heres mine





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## claptonman

Oh hai.


----------



## spirit

Denther said:


> I have same speed of RAM as Lucas as well as the same processor. I'm guessing W8 and W7 calculate scores differently. Also of note is that W7 says the max it goes to is 7.9 but W8 is 9.9


Yup, I'm pretty sure they do. With Windows 7 you can easily get 7.9 on most of the tests (CPU is the hardest to get 7.9 on I think), but I've not seen anybody get 9.9 on Windows 8 yet. I guess when we start seeing more powerful hardware come out, people will be able to get closer to 9.9 (like when 7 was released, it was hard to get 7.9).

Vista is capped at 5.9 and it's dead easy to get 5.9. All you need is a Q6600, 4GB of DDR2 RAM, an 8800 GT or something around that speed and even a 5900 RPM HDD will score 5.9.


----------



## Shane

Heres my score. 

Everything's stock,Sata2 SSD.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Woo.


----------



## PCunicorn

claptonman said:


> Oh hai.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/uk52LPA.png




You know if you don't use the bookmark bar, you can use _Ctrl-Shift-B_ to disable it so it's only on the new tab page. And if I may ask, how do you use chrome as the control panel/Windows Explorer like that?


----------



## spirit

PCunicorn said:


> And if I may ask, how do you use chrome as the control panel/Windows Explorer like that?


It looks like some kind of theme/skin for Windows Explorer.


----------



## spirit

I have just read (on Wikipedia admittedly) that Windows 8.1 will no include the WEI. I'll have to see if that's true tomorrow when I download 8.1 from Windows Update.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

spirit said:


> Yup, I'm pretty sure they do. With Windows 7 you can easily get 7.9 on most of the tests (CPU is the hardest to get 7.9 on I think), but I've not seen anybody get 9.9 on Windows 8 yet. I guess when we start seeing more powerful hardware come out, people will be able to get closer to 9.9 (like when 7 was released, it was hard to get 7.9).
> 
> Vista is capped at 5.9 and it's dead easy to get 5.9. All you need is a Q6600, 4GB of DDR2 RAM, an 8800 GT or something around that speed and even a 5900 RPM HDD will score 5.9.



This is why WEI results from Windows 7 don't matter anymore. 

WEI never really mattered in the first place though.


PCunicorn said:


> You know if you don't use the bookmark bar, you can use _Ctrl-Shift-B_ to disable it so it's only on the new tab page. And if I may ask, how do you use chrome as the control panel/Windows Explorer like that?





spirit said:


> It looks like some kind of theme/skin for Windows Explorer.



It's called Clover, and it's not Chrome. http://ejie.me/


----------



## spirit

lucasbytegenius said:


> This is why WEI results from Windows 7 don't matter anymore.
> 
> WEI never really mattered in the first place though.



Yes, I'm aware of that.

Looks like from tomorrow it will be redundant all together, since WEI is apparently going to be discontinued in 8.1.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

spirit said:


> Yes, I'm aware of that.
> 
> Looks like from tomorrow it will be redundant all together, since WEI is apparently going to be discontinued in 8.1.



Tomorrow's the official 8.1 update, right?


----------



## spirit

lucasbytegenius said:


> Tomorrow's the official 8.1 update, right?



Yes, it comes out on Windows Update for existing Windows 8 users tomorrow.

Then on Friday you will be able to buy copies of Windows 8.1 (just like you can buy 7 with SP1 integrated).


----------



## WeatherMan

How much is a copy of 8.1?


----------



## spirit

WeatherMan said:


> How much is a copy of 8.1?



It's going to be about the same as Windows 8.

Just think of 8.1 as a service pack. It's free if you already have the OS and will be on Windows Update.

In addition to this, Windows 8 DVDs will be discontinued and Windows 8.1 DVDs will come out instead. So if you are buying the OS new, you may as well buy the 8.1 DVD when they come out on Friday. 

It's exactly like Windows 7 SP1 and every service pack for a long time. You will be able to buy the update integrated into the OS installation media. You can buy Windows 7 with SP1 DVDs for example.


----------



## speedx77x

WeatherMan said:


> How much is a copy of 8.1?



According to this article $119


----------



## voyagerfan99

spirit said:


> I have just read (on Wikipedia admittedly) that Windows 8.1 will no include the WEI. I'll have to see if that's true tomorrow when I download 8.1 from Windows Update.



Nope. No WEI in Windows 8.1 (as seen from my VM)


----------



## Shane

WeatherMan said:


> How much is a copy of 8.1?



Well windows 8 pro 64 OEM is £80
8 pro 64 retail is £115

I should say 8.1 copy's will be around the same as like spirit said,Although if you want windows 8 i would buy it NOW..i just got a copy of 8 pro X64 upgrade for £49 off of tescos website using the code tdx-fq7w.
Will do a clean install with the copy and update it to 8.1 when it arrives.


----------



## spirit

voyagerfan99 said:


> Nope. No WEI in Windows 8.1 (as seen from my VM)


Yep. I've got it on my secondary PC (and will install it on my main PC tonight hopefully) and I saw that the WEI has been discontinued.

On the buying front, there is obviously nothing stopping you from buying Windows 8 and then upgrading to 8.1 since it's free, it's just good to have 8.1 integrated because it will save so much time if you need to reinstall. It took me several hours to download and install it last night.


----------



## PCunicorn

I find it kind of odd they discontinued it. Especially being they worked on it a bit from 7 to 8.


----------



## spirit

When it first came out with Windows Vista, the max score was 5.9, then it was upped to 7.9 in 7, and then 9.9 in 8.

I think they discontinued it because it was a bit worthless, but kind of fun nonetheless.  They didn't see it as being a terribly useful feature.


----------



## PCunicorn

It was introduced in Vista for basic users to see what their PC can do. For example if WEI had hit it off, a game like COD might say you need a 3D gaming WEI of 5.2 to play this game etc etc


----------



## lucasbytegenius

PCunicorn said:


> It was introduced in Vista for basic users to see what their PC can do. For example if WEI had hit it off, a game like COD might say you need a 3D gaming WEI of 5.2 to play this game etc etc



Problem was, it was never used for games as far as I know. You couldn't just put on the box "You need a WEI score of at least 6 total, or minimum 4 in gaming graphics to play this game." It lacked standardization I think.
It was a good idea for those who didn't know what "specs" are, but it never caught on.


----------



## spirit

The trouble was it was never really updated to accommodate more powerful hardware. For example, when Vista came out, to get 5.9 you needed a quad-core (Q6600 would have been enough), 2GB or 4GB of DDR2 RAM and a graphics card equal to about an 8800 GT. Back in 2007 when Vista came out, that was fairly high-end hardware, but in 2011 when I built my friend's budget PC, he got 5.9 on everything with a Phenom II X4 840, 4GB of DDR3 except for the gaming graphics where he got 5.7 - but he was using a 5670 which was a low-end card.

Had the scores been updated to accommodate for better hardware, then maybe it would have been a bit more meaningful and useful. However, I did say earlier and even in the first post of this thread that it's not a serious benchmark and it shouldn't be taken seriously. It's really just a bit of fun comparing scores.


----------



## The VCR King

Beat that, suckers!


----------



## johnb35

The Blue Beast said:


> Beat that, suckers!



It's not hard. lmao


----------



## voyagerfan99

The Blue Beast said:


> Beat that, suckers!



My laptop does better than your desktop.


----------



## Darren

Most people on here have pretty high end computers. See Okedokey's machine for example.


----------



## Okedokey

Windows 8.1 has WEI.  You just need to know how to run it.


Open command prompt as admin.
Type: *winsat prepop*
Let it run.
Then open powershell as admin and type: *Get-WmiObject -Class Win32_WinSAT*
Your basescore will be the number next to *WinSPRLevel*

Mine is 7.25.


----------



## Geoff

The Blue Beast said:


> Beat that, suckers!



Ok.


----------

